#ubuntu-qt 2018-09-03
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 To do this 5.9.6 SRU to Bionic, what adjustments do we have to make?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Just revert the internal version change?
<lubot5> <mitya57> Yes, definitely revert it, and make sure there are no ABI breaks and other stuff works without rebuild.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> OK.
#ubuntu-qt 2019-09-02
<lubot> <mitya57> No idea. 16.04 is too old… … But if you have a lot of time then you can check whether it's a bug in optimizer. … First check if it works with -O0. Of it does then check with -O1. After that enable/disable individual optimizations and find which one is the culprit. Then revert to -O2 and disable only it.
#ubuntu-qt 2019-09-06
<lubot> <x_sun> https://download.qt.io/official_releases/qt/5.13/5.13.1/ … Two weeks behind the schedule. No announce so far
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 worth FFe for gammaray?
<lubot> <mitya57> @x_sun [https://download.qt.io/official_releases/qt/5.13/5.13.1/ … Two weeks behind the sc …], https://lists.qt-project.org/pipermail/releasing/2019-September/002678.html
<lubot> <RikMills> if not, we can update to 2.9.1 bugfix?
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [@mitya57 worth FFe for gammaray?], I don't care much about gammaray, so feel free to go either way :)
<lubot> <RikMills> fair enough
#ubuntu-qt 2019-09-08
<lisandro> Gammaray, that's something I never got to use
#ubuntu-qt 2020-09-01
 * RikMills watches qt release meeting
<RikMills> jaheikki3> & publish Qt 5.15.1 at the beginning of next week if no new blockers reported
 * mitya57 nods
